# Drivers needed for Nokia Lumia 520



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I connected my Nokia Lumia 520 to my apt and it supposed to automatically install drivers but it didn't. In device manager it shows a exclanation mark near Nokia Lumia 520.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there is no driver Nokia Lumia 520 Support, Updates, Downloads and User Guides - Nokia - UK


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the yellow flag and *Uninstall* it. Remove the USB cable from the computer end. 
You must install the Windows Phone app for desktop to access your Windows phone on a computer: Windows Phone app for desktop (Preview 3) | Windows Phone 8 | Windows Phone How-to | Windows Phone (United Kingdom)
Once the program is installed, plug in the phone to a different USB port. You should get new hardware found.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Will try and post back


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, but It doesn't work - The app crashes at startup, Is there any way I can connect it as mass storage or maybe do I have to fiddle with the settings in the phone


----------

